# Purchasing Lye



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi!! I was wondering where everyone got their lye. They no longer sell it in stores, at least not around where I live. I would really love to start making soap, but am stumped on the lye. Thanks for your help :help


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Lowes has it as "roebic Crystal Drain Cleaner" White bottle, yellow label. Crystals. Make sure it says 100% sodium hydroxide.
Online
www.brambleberry.com
www.the-sage.com
www.snowdriftfarm.com
I get mine at a local chemical supply - but you have to buy 50 pounds at a time.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

aaachemicals.com too


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I got my first lye from www.herbalsoapsbyrj.com She sells in 2lb increments. Now I buy 50# bags from a local chemical company.


----------



## tioga13 (Apr 4, 2008)

boyercorporation.com

12 - 2 lb. Cans/Carton

4 - 10 lb. Bags/Carton

1 - 50 lb. Pail


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks so much!!! This is great info!!


----------

